# Druckeransteuerung unter Linux beim SMC7008ABR



## marlud (12. April 2005)

Hallo,

wer kann mir helfen? Ich habe einen SMC7008ABR - Router, der mit einem Druckeranschluss ausgestattet ist. Wie kann ich diesen Anschluss unter Linux nutzen?

Ich benutze sowohl MANDRAKE LINUX 10.2 als auch SuSE LINUX 9.1

Unter Windows den Port anzusteuern ist mit der beigefügten CD kein Problem, nur leider ist auf der CD kein Treiber für Linux vorhanden!

Hat jemand eine Lösung, die mir weiterhelfen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Marlud

>>> Ich danke allen, die mir geholfen haben! Unter SuSE hat es funktioniert. Unter Mandrake leider nicht.<<<


----------



## Dr Dau (12. April 2005)

Hallo!

Der Druckerport wird unter Linux ebenso wie unter Windows per TCP/IP angesprochen.
Den Treiber brauchst Du auch nur für Win9x.
Für WinNT, dazu zählt WinXP auch, brauchst Du nur "Druckdienste für UNIX" installieren, den Rest machst Du mit dem zum Drucker gehörenden Treiber.
Wie Du einen Netzwerkdrucker unter Linux ansprichst, solltest Du in den Manpages bzw. den Handbüchern der jeweiligen Distribution entnehmen.

Im Handbuch zu deinem Router steht auch:
Configure the Network Printer in Unix Systems
Follow the traditional configuration procedure on Unix platforms to set up the Barricade print server. The printer name is "lpt1."

Evtl. könnte dir auch dieser Link weiterhelfen.
Weiterhin kann ich dir als Stichwort noch "LPR" nennen.

Mehr kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, da ich Linux nur als Server- und Routersystem einsetze und noch nicht als Desktopsystem.
Aber mein Drucker funktioniert am Linuxrouter tadellos.
Vorteil? Der Router läuft 24/7  und ist von jedem Rechner aus ansprechbar.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: Dein Drucker wird aber von Linux unterstützt? Wenn nicht, dann beim Hersteller vom Drucker nach einem Linuxtreiber suchen oder probieren ob ein alternativer Treiber, ggf. Universaltreiber, funktioniert.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. April 2005)

Also was ich noch gefunden habe ist einmal PrinterDrake was dir für Mandrake eine Lösung geben sollte.

Dann hab ich noch die SUSE Support-Datenbank. Dort git es Kategorien und auch eine Volltextsuche. Ich bin da jedoch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen weil ich, nachdem ich mich für die verschidenen Versionen durchgewurschtelt hab, letztenendes immer wieder auf Seiten gelandet bin wo ich schon war.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## marlud (12. April 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Werde es ausprobieren, sobald ich Zeit dafür habe!

Gruss, Marlud


----------



## tuxx (12. April 2005)

Unter SuSE gehts ganz einfach mit Yast.
Einfach Drucker hinzufügen wählen, TCP/IP nehmen und als Adresse die IP vom 7008ABR eintragen. Sollte gehen.


----------

